# riding fathersday weekend



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

went on a couple rides this weekend in louisiana with some family and freinds


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

great way to spend the day!


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

pics dont wana load but im gona get more on here


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice pics man. looks like a great time. the kids sure looked like they were having fun.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn:


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

had a great time with the family had my lil bro there and some other kin folks we were out by catahoula lake


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice Pics, I spent it the same way...


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

Yeah they had a blast i had they beleivin that they had got me stuck lol in that one pic i had to get them off and wade them back to the bank we was playin in an old spring head and it was horrible no bottom at all


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Well, happy fathers day to you!!! Unfortunately, I didn't get to ride this weekend. I am, however, riding the next 3 weekends. My bike felt lonely this weekend, I didn't even work on her. LOL...


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

thanks and same to you if you r a dad we are down here in jena gona make a few more rides before i leave


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice pics man. Where in Louisiana were y'all riding at?


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

nebo,la right outside of Jena its east of Alexandria


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice pics man!


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

joemel said:


> nebo,la right outside of Jena its east of Alexandria


 
cool. was it a public place or yall were on someone's property?


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

public anybody can go ride down at catahoula lake we where just kinda easin away from there a lil lol the lake has some really really bad places in it but its a blast


----------

